# Lord Of the Rings Pipes



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Des anyone have experience with the Macqueen LOTR pipes? I am looking at acquiring the Wizard and the Ranger. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I've seen a few people with the Ranger pipes. They like them. I have not tried any of them myself however.


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

I used to be really interested in getting a Macqueen ranger pipe. I've been told by several people on this board that they (and all Macqeens) are junk. 
Tolkeintown.com and luna pipes have some LOTR inspired pipes, but I haven't asked about them.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well... looks like I am just gonna get me a 16" clay tavern pipe and maybe a 6"-12" clay pipe too. Prob solved .


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Jan Zeman also offers a line of LOTR pipes called Lord of the Pipes. He actually lives in New Zealand also. He is one of the least known master pipemakers in the business today. I own one of his pipes, and consider it to be my best smoker.

It costs a bit more, but you'll never ever have a complaint about the smoking quality of his pipes. He's a true gentleman as well.

WWhermit
ipe:

PS. MacQueen pipes are junk. The stems that are made out of wood will crack and split in no time. If you're planning on using it to smoke, don't waste the money.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to all for info.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I didn't get a MacQueen but I got a Brindisi Churchwarden. They are the good cool smoke I hear about Churchwardens... this is only my first one and won't be my last.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats. I'm glad to hear you're happy with the purchase. Have any pics you can post?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope... I'm still setting my camera up.. behind by about decades. try this: http//vegassmokes.com/church_warden/cw17.htm


----------

